# Need tripod foot for Nikon 70-200mm VR



## zoogirlbc (Sep 10, 2010)

Bought this lens used and it was missing the tripod foot. Apparently the camera stores I've called can't order it in so I've been told to go to Nikon. Anyone know where else I can get one? Or will this work: Really Right Stuff - L10: Lens Plate for Nikon 70-200mm/2.8
OR does it hurt to screw my tripod mount right in to the spot where the foot would go? Tried to do some searches on it but no luck. Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2010)

I use the Manfrotto RC6 quick-release system (the big hex plates) and I've been screwing one of those to my 70-200's foot for years.  If you're really desparate, it would be a pretty simple thing to make...


----------



## el_shorty (Sep 11, 2010)

zoogirlbc said:


> . Anyone know where else I can get one? Or will this work: Really Right Stuff - L10: Lens Plate for Nikon 70-200mm/2.8



That one you linked to is only a quick release plate, but Really Right Stuff makes a replacement foot, LCF-10: Foot for Nikon 70-200mm/f2.8, and it's $100. 
 Kirk Enterprises also makes one for $70, Lens Plate for 70-200 f2.8 VR & VRII AFS replacing Nikon Foot.


----------



## zoogirlbc (Sep 12, 2010)

tirediron said:


> I use the Manfrotto RC6 quick-release system (the big hex plates) and I've been screwing one of those to my 70-200's foot for years.  If you're really desparate, it would be a pretty simple thing to make...



Yes but I'm missing the foot part, can I just screw it in to wear the foot is supposed to go? Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh sorry, I mis-understood.  You'll need the foot and that is a Nikon-only part.  You can try used gear stores and eBay, but you may have to go back to Nikon.


----------



## zoogirlbc (Sep 12, 2010)

Hm, I shot with it like that all day. Hope that didn't cause damage. It wasn't super sturdy either so I hung on to it the whole time. Good think I was only out for about 5 hours. I'll give Nikon a call...


----------

